# Blind_night



## jscs (6 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Evtl. kann mit jemand weiterhelfen wie man BLIND_NIGHT richtig verwendet.

Ausgangsstellung Demoprogramm:
BLIND_INPUT an BLIND_NIGHT an BLIND_CONTROL_S angeschlossen.
Simuliertes Datum auf 0:00h am 6.7.2017
Status auf 130, Rolläden stehen nach Start oben.
Errechnete Zeit über SUN_TIME für Rolladen nach oben 3:29h, für Runter auf 19:27h



Uhrzeit auf 3:30h gestellt, Rolläden sollten jetzt über BLIND_NIGHT nach oben fahren, stehen aber schon oben, also soweit alles ok

Uhrzeit auf 19:28h gestellt, Rolläden sollten runterfahren. Das tun sie auch:




Uhrzeit auf den nächsten Tag 0:28h gestellt um berechnen zu lassen, wann der Rolladen wieder hochfahren soll, in dem Fall um 3:30h



Uhrzeit passend gestellt 3:31h, Status geht auf 130, aber Rolladen bleibt unten ....



Was mach ich denn falsch?

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## jscs (6 Juli 2017)

Ok, habe den Fehler gefunden. Der Master_Mode im BLIND_INPUT muss auf TRUE gesetzt werden. Dann tut er auch was er soll ...


----------



## mnuesser (6 Juli 2017)

Danke, genau diese Funktion wollte ich als nächstes implementieren 
Hast du dir dafür nen FB gemacht, welchen du dann an jedem Rollo verwendest?


----------



## jscs (6 Juli 2017)

Ja, hab alles in einem FB gekapselt, der hat zwar elend viele Ein- und Ausgänge, aber damit klappt es bei mir ganz gut.


----------



## mnuesser (7 Juli 2017)

Könntest du mir erklären wie das mit der Handbedienung funktioniert?

Folgendes Szenario:
1. Morgens fährt Rollade 100% auf
2. Frau / Mann fällt um 10 Uhr auf dass die Rollade nen bisschen runter könnte, und fährt diese über die Tasten um 30% Runter
3. Nach dem Manuell Timeout von 1 Std fährt die Rollade automatisch wieder auf 100% auf 

Ich hätte aber eigentlich gerne, dass die Rollade nun bis zum nächsten Automatik Event auf dieser Stellung bleiben soll,
also quasi bis Sonnenuntergang, und DANN erst wieder automatisch hochgefahren wird.

Hast du das bei dir hinbekommen?


----------



## jscs (7 Juli 2017)

Hallo Markus,

da ich ähnliches in meiner Simulation festgestellt hatte, habe ich mir einen eigenen Baustein geschrieben, der die Probleme umgeht. Nutze den Positionseingang an BLIND_INPUT um den Rolladen in die "richtige" Position zu "zwingen". Damit sind meine Probleme jetzt gelöst.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## mnuesser (9 Juli 2017)

Könntest du mir deinen Baustein "geben" ? 
Ich habe in meiner Simulation rum gespielt, da fährt noch nicht mal was...
Etwas kurios...

Gruß Markus


----------



## mnuesser (9 Juli 2017)

ok, das fahren hat sich erledigt...
ist halt jetzt genau wie dein verhalten, rauf runter automatisch geht solange bis man manuell was betätigt,
danach fährt die nur noch manuell


----------



## mnuesser (9 Juli 2017)

Aber wenn du mir deinen Baustein geben würdest, wäre ich dir trotzdem Dankbar


----------



## jscs (10 Juli 2017)

Ich isoliere ihn mal so, dass er benutzbar wird ...


----------



## mnuesser (16 Juli 2017)

und hat das isolieren geklappt?
im moment experimentiere ich mit der wago lib, aber die funktioniert auch nicht so wie ich will...


----------



## mnuesser (16 Juli 2017)

Komischerweise läuft es jetzt bei mir in der Simulation, der Blind_Input geht nach ein paar sekunden nach der Manuellen Steuerung wieder in Status 130 und dann geht auch die Automatik über Blind_Night wieder

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (16 Juli 2017)

So ganz hab ich das Verhalten der Blind-Bausteine nie verstanden.
Speziell die Umschaltung der Betriebsarten hat bei mir auch zu "komischen" Zuständen geführt.
Ich hab sie deshalb irgendwann durch eigene Bausteine ersetzt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## domme (23 August 2017)

Hallo

Ich habe auch meine Rolladensteuerung mit den Blind Bausteinen gelöst.
Bin aber auch nicht so ganz glücklich damit. Die Betriebsartenumschaltung bzw. wenn man während der Nacht die Rolladen manuell fährt klappt das hochfahren am nächsten morgen nicht mehr.

@Blockmove: würdest du deinen Baustein mit uns teilen?
Bin auch am überlegen mir einen eigenen Baustein zu schreiben.

Gruß d0mme


----------



## Passion4Automation (25 August 2017)

Hi Markus,

Ich habe ähnliche Entscheidunsprobleme zwischen den Wago Bausteinen und der Oscat lib.
Was mir an der Oscat aufgefallen ist, die Software Veriegelung der beiden Ausgänge funktioniert nicht. Wenn z. B. der Rollo bei Status 151 beschattet und man greift manuell ein , Taster Auf, dann schaltet der DO unverzüglich um, tödlich auf Dauer.
Das gleiche ist beim Security Baustein, wenn der DOOR Eingang true wird.

Was ich dich eigentlich fragen wollte: Bei mir scheitert es bei den Wago Bausteinen am typSunshade. Dieser ist der Typ von drei Eingängen und zwei Ausgängen. Ich möchte damit wie in der Beschreibung beschrieben die Automatik Position übergeben. xmove muss true sein das ist klar, aber wie beschalte ich die Ausgänge typAutomaticSunshade von dem Dämmerungs und Beschattungsbaustein und übergebe sie dann an den Aktor Baustein. Vielleicht stelle ich mich da zu blöd an, es funktioniert einfach nicht.

Danke


----------



## mnuesser (25 August 2017)

Also, ich hab aktuell noch die Wago Bausteine drin,
aber ohne jegliche Komfortfunktion...

Nebenher programmiere ich mir grade selber einen Satz Bausteine um meine Probleme zu lösen,
diese bestehen im Wesentlichen aus 4 Bausteinen:
Einem Eingangsbaustein, einem Schedulerbaustein, einem Szenenbaustein und einem Controlbaustein...
Bin noch in der Testphase für den Eingangsbaustein und dem Controlbaustein... funktionieren schon soweit 

Das ganze entspricht eher meinen Vorstellungen, und ist eingängiger...
Die Bausteine von Wago und Oscat sind meines Erachtens für ein anderes Publikum bestimmt


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 August 2017)

Was stört dich dann an den Wago und Oscat Bausteinen?


----------



## mnuesser (31 August 2017)

Das die Funktionalität nicht der entspricht, 
wie ich mir eine Rolladensteuerung vorstelle. 

Hab nicht gesagt, dass die nicht gut sind, nur nicht passend für mich 

- Nach Handbedienung werden Automatische Befehle ausgeführt (nicht so bei Oscat, da fahren nach Timeout die Rolladen wieder auf alte Position), bei Wago werden die Positionen gespeichert, so dass immer wieder die geänderte Position angefahren wird.
- Hand/Autobetrieb, sowas brauche ich nicht, ich will mit Fahraufträgen arbeiten... mein Konzept geht da halt in eine andere Richtung...

Insgesammt bin ich mit meinen Bausteinen so wie sie jetzt sind zufriedener  war ja klar 

1. Kurzer Tastendruck= Stepweise verfahren der Rollade, einstellbar für jede Rollade und für beide Richtungen einzelnd
2. Doppelklick = Endlagen anfahren (inkl. Referenzverzögerung für hoch)
3. Langer Tastendruck= Gespeicherte Position anfahren
4. Szenensteuerung mit Positionierung
5. Schedulersteuerung + Nacht/Tag
6. Zentral Rauf/Runter
7.Sicherheitsfreigabe (Türkontakt)


----------

